# Google Thinks I'm An Alt-Righter



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.

My question is, why does Google think that?  Is it solely because I hang out at USMB or does it actually see all the nasty memes and links that are in the posts here that I read?  That doesn't really make sense, but how else would it think that?


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.
> 
> My question is, why does Google think that?  Is it solely because I hang out at USMB or does it actually see all the nasty memes and links that are in the posts here that I read?  That doesn't really make sense, but how else would it think that?


Some strange algorithms around, for sure.


----------



## Pete7469 (Nov 1, 2018)

You don't seem to understand why that is, which surprises me because you are the subject of much ridicule.

Liberalism IS  ridiculous....

It's hard to avoid making fun of it. Libturds do it accidentally all the time.


.


----------



## Taz (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.
> 
> My question is, why does Google think that?  Is it solely because I hang out at USMB or does it actually see all the nasty memes and links that are in the posts here that I read?  That doesn't really make sense, but how else would it think that?


They know that you think that skinheads are hot.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> You don't seem to understand why that is, which surprises me because you are the subject of much ridicule.
> 
> Liberalism IS  ridiculous....
> 
> ...


Google knows you guys insult me?
That makes no sense, Pete.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

Maybe well named knows.  He posted a computer-ish OP yesterday that I believe was somewhat down this road.


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't seem to understand why that is, which surprises me because you are the subject of much ridicule.
> ...


True, insults make no sense.


----------



## Pete7469 (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> > You don't seem to understand why that is, which surprises me because you are the subject of much ridicule.
> ...



That's not at all what I mean.

First of all, google is a company full of bed wetters with no capacity for thinking anyway, so no one "thinks" you're normal or "right wing".

The reason why you have a hard time finding memes that ridicule people bed wetters hate, is because there aren't many of them. How do you ridicule people who have the intellectual superiority, moral high ground and normal appearance?

You can't. 

Lots of bed wetters try, but they usually find themselves the focus of contempt by a majority as a result and their careers don't last long.

I seriously doubt google is tracking you and has you labeled wrong in some data base. 


.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.
> 
> My question is, why does Google think that?  Is it solely because I hang out at USMB or does it actually see all the nasty memes and links that are in the posts here that I read?  That doesn't really make sense, but how else would it think that?


Google is adjusting for the preponderance of searches, not just yours.  I'd say it means that the Russian troll farms are working overtime in the run-up to the election.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Pete7469 said:
> ...


Maybe you're right, there aren't memes making fun of misogynists or militia nuts or whatever.... because liberals are too kind to insult people that way.  LOL  Really highly doubt that.
But thanks for explaining what you meant, Pete.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.
> 
> My question is, why does Google think that?  Is it solely because I hang out at USMB or does it actually see all the nasty memes and links that are in the posts here that I read?  That doesn't really make sense, but how else would it think that?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.
> ...


That makes sense.  Have you tried it to see if it does it to you, too?


----------



## impuretrash (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.
> 
> My question is, why does Google think that?  Is it solely because I hang out at USMB or does it actually see all the nasty memes and links that are in the posts here that I read?  That doesn't really make sense, but how else would it think that?


There's a simple explanation.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Yes, the "everything I hate is funded by Soros" meme I posted this morning was lost in a sea of anti-soros memes.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.
> 
> My question is, why does Google think that?  Is it solely because I hang out at USMB or does it actually see all the nasty memes and links that are in the posts here that I read?  That doesn't really make sense, but how else would it think that?


Clear your browsing data...........


----------



## eagle1462010 (Nov 1, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


That's because a lot of people can't stand Soro's........so there are more meme's against him than for him.

What makes you for or against him..........hmmmm.........

For me that's easy.........he funds a lot of far left politicians............


----------



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.
> ...


I have no idea what that is or how to do that.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Which browser are you using?  Chrome?  Firefox?  Internet Explorer?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Maybe you're right, there aren't memes making fun of misogynists or militia nuts or whatever.... because liberals are too kind to insult people that way.  LOL  Really highly doubt that.
> But thanks for explaining what you meant, Pete.




It's a good thing you are not a liberal, then.

Good luck finding that insulting meme.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Chrome


----------



## Erinwltr (Nov 1, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> You don't seem to understand why that is, which surprises me because you are the subject of much ridicule.
> 
> Liberalism IS  ridiculous....
> 
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


It's really simple.
Upper right corner (with Chrome open) click on the three vertical dots.
Hover on 'More Tools'
Click on 'Clear Browsing Data'




Watch the video.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 1, 2018)

`
Make your own meme. I do it without any online help, but then again, I have photoshop. I do it all the time. Find a blank of your choosing (or make one) like this;
`





`​`
Then add your own words. It doesn't have to be fancy butI get carried away sometimes and make it more, how can I say; ornate.
`


----------



## well named (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.
> 
> My question is, why does Google think that?  Is it solely because I hang out at USMB or does it actually see all the nasty memes and links that are in the posts here that I read?  That doesn't really make sense, but how else would it think that?





OldLady said:


> Maybe well named knows.  He posted a computer-ish OP yesterday that I believe was somewhat down this road.



I don't know for certain, but I don't believe that your search results are targeted at you based on your browsing history. Advertising is, but it's also usually a lot dumber than you think (I used to work in Ad tech), and won't impact your image search results. But I would guess that this explanation is roughly correct (regardless of whether or not it's driven by troll farms):



Crepitus said:


> Google is adjusting for the preponderance of searches, not just yours.  I'd say it means that the Russian troll farms are working overtime in the run-up to the election.



I think it just means that the PageRank for a right-wing memes is generally higher, at least for whatever terms you are searching on. That may be inflated by intentional manipulation, it may also in large part just reflect the fact that there are a lot of people on the internet sharing right-wing memes, or perhaps that _insulting_ memes are slightly more common on the right, or that certain topics get more attention on the right than on the left.

The last part makes sense to me, especially in relation to feminism or attacks on women. My wife and I did a content analysis on the use of memes in the men's rights subreddit a couple years ago, and the second largest category of memes were anti-feminist (first was "men as victims..."), and "anti" basically means insulting towards


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.
> 
> My question is, why does Google think that?  Is it solely because I hang out at USMB or does it actually see all the nasty memes and links that are in the posts here that I read?  That doesn't really make sense, but how else would it think that?



Oh! Hoisted on the own petard of not her doing!

I'm sorry OldLady. 

Yeah, I'll leave it there because..well..you know what's coming into my mind next. 

Google algorithms have been skewed left since 2011.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.
> ...


Marion, I am telling you, and Crepitus is telling you, and well named just told you, that Google algorithms, at least for insult memes, are skewed right.  I don't know about news.  I still seem to get reliable sources when I google current events.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 1, 2018)

^That was b4 the internet.


----------



## well named (Nov 1, 2018)

It's not clear to me that the _algorithms_ are skewed right in any particularly problematic way. It seems more likely that the population of memes being sampled by the algorithm is just right-leaning, and the algorithm represents that reasonably accurately. But it would take a lot more data and better methods to really draw any strong conclusions either way. That's why I said I was just making an (educated?) guess. 

The thread I started yesterday (which you mentioned above) was all about the idea that the biases are already there, and machine learning datasets are simply capturing it, rather than that algorithms are _creating_ it from nothing.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




Don't worry, Aunt Flo is right around the corner. 

Link to OldLady meme?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

well named said:


> It's not clear to me that the _algorithms_ are skewed right in any particularly problematic way. It seems more likely that the population of memes being sampled by the algorithm is just right-leaning, and the algorithm represents that reasonably accurately. But it would take a lot more data and better methods to really draw any strong conclusions either way. That's why I said I was just making an (educated?) guess.
> 
> The thread I started yesterday (which you mentioned above) was all about the idea that the biases are already there, and machine learning datasets are simply capturing it, rather than that algorithms are _creating_ it from nothing.


I can't speak computer.  I know where the "On" button is; that's about it.  So don't expect anything I say on this subject to be accurate, or for me to understand any of the nuances of what you say about it.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Marion, 
shut.up.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.
> 
> My question is, why does Google think that?  Is it solely because I hang out at USMB or does it actually see all the nasty memes and links that are in the posts here that I read?  That doesn't really make sense, but how else would it think that?



*Big Brother is watching
*


----------



## Vastator (Nov 1, 2018)

Crazy idea here... But if ones aim is to insult a poster... Why not simply refute their claims with facts; rather than try to find some cardboard cutout to do your talking for you...?


----------



## OldLady (Nov 1, 2018)

Vastator said:


> Crazy idea here... But if ones aim is to insult a poster... Why not simply refute their claims with facts; rather than try to find some cardboard cutout to do your talking for you...?


What a novel idea.  I never thought of that.
Thanks, Vastator.


----------



## well named (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I can't speak computer. I know where the "On" button is; that's about it. So don't expect anything I say on this subject to be accurate, or for me to understand any of the nuances of what you say about it.





Think of the algorithm in this case as being like a news anchor reporting the nightly news. Say you notice that all of the news is negative. It's hard to tell from just that observation whether all the reported news is negative _because the anchor is personally biased against reporting positive news_, or if the anchor is just accurately reporting the news, which happens to all be negative. In order to distinguish between those two explanations you have to independently have some idea what the universe of news-worthy events looks like. If you know that in reality there were lots of positive events that anchor could have reported, then you can reasonably suspect some bias. But if you know there weren't any, then the problem isn't the anchor. 

The problem here is that it's hard to get an accurate idea of the distribution of memes between right-wing and left-wing in order to evaluate the "news anchor" Google.


----------



## Vastator (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy idea here... But if ones aim is to insult a poster... Why not simply refute their claims with facts; rather than try to find some cardboard cutout to do your talking for you...?
> ...


I’m here to help...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Marion,
> shut.up.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 1, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.
> 
> My question is, why does Google think that?  Is it solely because I hang out at USMB or does it actually see all the nasty memes and links that are in the posts here that I read?  That doesn't really make sense, but how else would it think that?


It's not just Google.
If you are running Windows 10, use Facebook, Twitter or anyother...Windows telemetry works hand in hand with all of them to record everything you do, every photo that you see (yes that includes everything here) and everything you type.
Sooo if you type "right wing" or "Republican" a lot.... you are going to get results that reflect that.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 26, 2018)

OldLady said:


> I've noticed lately that if I search for an insulting meme for a particularly obnoxious poster, what pops up is insults _against_ liberals, or women, or whatever.  It's not my wording--I've tried changing that around and it doesn't matter.
> 
> My question is, why does Google think that?  Is it solely because I hang out at USMB or does it actually see all the nasty memes and links that are in the posts here that I read?  That doesn't really make sense, but how else would it think that?


Yeah, I don't get it.  Facebook thinks I"m a moderate, go figure.


----------



## Jamie Luke (Dec 5, 2018)

Yah we can say Google,facebook or twitter did this because all of your browser information is get exchanged with different website for which websites are paying. That's why whatever you search or watching before ,you will be recommended for similar post.


----------



## OldLady (Dec 5, 2018)

Jamie Luke said:


> Yah we can say Google,facebook or twitter did this because all of your browser information is get exchanged with different website for which websites are paying. That's why whatever you search or watching before ,you will be recommended for similar post.


Welcome Jamie Luke.  I usually greet new members in the Introductions forum, if you want to do that sometime.  But if you're shy like me and skipped that, hope you enjoy your time here.
Have a donut.


----------

